

Y Rumors ? - mf
http://yrumors.blogspot.com/

======
aston
I like that PG claims the Kikos didn't die of their own making. It's
definitely their fault that 1) they entered an area that Google already had
heavy interest in (not to mention a ton of internal development on) and 2)
that they didn't try to pull a Zenter and get acquired before being killed.

Not to say that they weren't/aren't smart guys running a good company that
caught some bad luck, but the signs were there and there's a chance with a
different approach we'd all be using their calendar now.

~~~
rms
>2) that they didn't try to pull a Zenter and get acquired before being
killed.

I heard that they did have acquisition offers but they didn't want to commit
to working for a new company for so many years. Ebay was the only way of
selling with minimal commitment to the purchasers.

~~~
aston
I suppose so. But really, that's what every potential acquiree faces, and
there's so much destruction of value there just because you're so bored of the
idea you don't want to work on it anymore.

~~~
rms
If the acquirers don't suspect your intentions and you don't have any moral or
ethical qualms about it you can try and pull an Aaron Swartz or at least a
Justin Frankel.

